# shows over for 2010... now time to get B.I.G journal!!



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guys and gals, just in from competing at the weekend at the Mr Central Britain where i did the novices and placed 4th... was just too small and got out sized by 1st and 2nd place...I was in good condition but have serious improvements that need to be made.. bodybuilding is my life and after a horrific pec tendon rupture I managed to add 20 pound of muscle between march 2009 and now..

Standing on stage on sat gave me a massive sense of achievement to think damm.. i did it! all the people who doubted i could make it back to the stage were wrong! I think my physique has potential and i already dedicate all my time to the sport i love!

I recently opened promuscle products in blackpool www.promuscleproducts.co.uk which is a supplement/ sports massage/ mma clothing store whilst mid diet which let me tell u was tedious but enjoyable all the same..

I am in close contact with shaun 'the beast' watson who has now changed my diet and is helping me with that aspect to get some serious size on!! I am lucky in that i can consume alot of food so the 600g of carbs shouldn't be too bad when i get up there.. I have tried 800g before but that was just ridicolous! bloated and felt very unwell..particularly my breathing!

I will post updates on food and training and this time should keep the log consistent.. i couldnt keep the last up due to relationship break up and the shop opening, plus training and cardio! was 20hr days!!:

here are a few pics from the night before the central britain.. :thumbup1:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Cracking wheels, well done!

Hope the shop is doing well.

Subscribed.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Suffered a pec tear myself. Reporcussions were more severe for myself but its always good to hear a story about bouncing back... have you got pics of the tear?

Best o luck


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

the pec major tendon completely tore off the bone mate.. wasnt a muscular tear the whole of my pec had become detached from the bicipitual groove mate..had to get it reatached and stapled back on to the bone.. no pics mate sorry!! thanks pal ! =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

afternoon guys been a busy day in the shop today! all guurd! am gunning for 600g carbs today 250g oats, 600g rice, 600g potatoes, and maltodextrin...

Did cardio for 40mins this morning on treadmill and will continue this practice 4 days a week for the whole get B.I.G project!! protein at around 250g and fats 50g from almonds..

My back is a serious weak point so yesterday i got straight back into the gym and hammered a great workout of compound movements out the day after the show... hell, no better time to start than the here and now!! Used Lat pulls, One arm rows, Deadlifts, Bent forward rows and seated row to finish... all performed with good technique and heavier than normal ..by a small margin.. no point getting injured!!

Tonight am gonna hit chest and biceps.. heavy and hard..

Will update when am back from training..

kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

afternoon guys been a busy day in the shop today! all guurd! am gunning for 600g carbs today 250g oats, 600g rice, 600g potatoes, and maltodextrin...

Did cardio for 40mins this morning on treadmill and will continue this practice 4 days a week for the whole get B.I.G project!! protein at around 250g and fats 50g from almonds..

My back is a serious weak point so yesterday i got straight back into the gym and hammered a great workout of compound movements out the day after the show... hell, no better time to start than the here and now!! Used Lat pulls, One arm rows, Deadlifts, Bent forward rows and seated row to finish... all performed with good technique and heavier than normal ..by a small margin.. no point getting injured!!

Tonight am gonna hit chest and biceps.. heavy and hard..

Will update when am back from training..

kirk


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

will keep an eye on this bud

What weight to you aim to get to ??


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

CJones said:


> will keep an eye on this bud
> 
> What weight to you aim to get to ??


well off this rebound i have already gained 10 pounds and everything is popping nicely.. have took in 700g + of clean carbs today and around 250g of protein 50g fats via almonds and beef.. would like to get up to 18stone mate over the next year... i have never been so focused and driven and now have no distractions for the first time in ages...

My weakness area is my back so alot of attention and work will be committed to beefing the thickness up to a decent level.. so compound movements .. with some good weight should be a start...

Tonight i left the store had a jack3d and hit chest and bi..all 10/8 reps

*1.*Incline db 2x warm-up 3 x working up to 42.5kg

*2.*Flat bench 4 sets working up to 90kg for 8.. not bad as dont do alot of weight benching after op..but want to change that.. most done is 2 plates for 6 post op..

*3.*Incline DB 3 sets work up to 22.5kg

*4.* Flat Flies 3 sets work up to 25kg

*5. *Pec Deck 3 sets 45kg, 55kg, 60kg

Bicep

*1.* EZ Wide Grip Curls 15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg

*2.* Seated curls 17.5kg, 20kg, 20kg

*3.* Hammer curls 25kg, 27.5kg, 27.5kg

had bcaa before and after training and used gaspari size on during the workout.. thought i would give it a wirl...

All together i have took in over 700g clean carbs today from rice, potatoes and oats.. and still feel hungry now.. i have a huge appetite and have no problem consuming meals!! just finished prepping tomorrows food now! here is a pic ... minus the oats..=]








:beer:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

this is one of me tonight!!


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

nice journal mate. dont think i could eat that many carbs in one day.

good look ill keep a eye on this.

what are your stats age hight ect ??

Nathan.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> nice journal mate. dont think i could eat that many carbs in one day.
> 
> good look ill keep a eye on this.
> 
> ...


am 27, 5.11 mate.. all measurements i will take tomorrow so we can see what changing over time...hope ur well mate:beer:


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done mate for saturday , I know your probably bit disappointed with a 4th but considering everything you`ve had going on mate and pec tear you had previously , I think youve got a lot to be proud about!

All the best with the shop and your future plans mate and with Shaun Watson looking after you, your in good hands, Top bloke:thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

JAY-EL said:


> Well done mate for saturday , I know your probably bit disappointed with a 4th but considering everything you`ve had going on mate and pec tear you had previously , I think youve got a lot to be proud about!
> 
> All the best with the shop and your future plans mate and with Shaun Watson looking after you, your in good hands, Top bloke:thumbup1:


thanks for your comment bro.. I wouldn't say dissappointed more like a big reality check mate!!!.. i hav'nt compared myself to any decent amateur for a long while and i guess i was'nt expecting an ass whooping like i took off the top 2 lads..every credit to them:tongue:!! haha the great thing that i can take from this is how much i need to improve and with my unfaultering commitment and shauns awsome knowledge at hand i am really positive about the future..

tell u what tho mate i f**kin love being back on stage!! I love bodybuilding shows, the buzz and the friends that you make along the way!! its been a hard slog gettin back up there and damn it felt good to be back there again!

Hope your training is going well.. kirk:beer:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Started the day off with 40mins precor at the gym... then hit the sunbeds for 9mins..

right now am sat in my shop and feeding myself up for a leg workout tonight!! Feel real hungry today my body really craves food quickly when adjusting my carb intake for a few days.. was planning on eating every 2 and half hrs but looking more like 2hrs!

so far I had

200g oats with protein shake mixed together with water

200g chicken 300g basmati rice

just heating up 200g mince beef and 300g rice now...

Dam i love the food... will jump on scales tomorrow was 207 on sunday so will be interesting to see what i am tomorrow..


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

what an awsome trainin session... I have opted to train heavy duty like dorian did for the next few months to see how i develop, i tried this method back in feb i made superb changes and was the biggest i had been.. tonight superb felt real strong and the lower sets range was great as my left knee has been causing trouble in the past.. I used my new cnp wraps around my knees as the weights went up...

had another chicken and potato (300g cooked weight hr and half b4 training then a jack3d 20mins prior.. and bcaa.. used size on during workout and pro recover after with bcaa...

1. leg extensions 1. 20kg x12 2. 30kg x 12 3. 40kg x 12 4. 50kg x 15 rest pause last 2 reps

2. leg press narrow feet 1. 200kg x 20 2. 280kg x 15 3. 360kg x 15reps

3. Hack Squat 1. 80kg x 15 2 120kg x 15

4. Lying leg curls 1. 20kg x 12 2. 30kg x 12 3. 40kg x 12

5. Stiff leg deads 1. 100kg x 12 2. 120kg x 8

6. Calf Raises standing 1. 70kg x 15 2. 90kg x 15 3. 110kg x 15 4. 130kg x 15

7. Seated Calf 1. 50kg x 10 2. 55kg x 8 3. 55kg x 8

soo much stronger now i put carbs back up there its untrue!! and jumped on the scales and am 15st 9 so added well over a stone so far!!

kirk


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

I will be following this journal mate. you seem to be so focused and dedicated so keep it up and let the growing begin haha. If i remember right in your last journal you mentioned a product that you use for pct? just woundering what it was as im about to do some pct myself.

Thanks pal


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

BigRy said:


> I will be following this journal mate. you seem to be so focused and dedicated so keep it up and let the growing begin haha. If i remember right in your last journal you mentioned a product that you use for pct? just woundering what it was as im about to do some pct myself.
> 
> Thanks pal


i use a bit of yohimbine in with the pct mate...elevates natural testosterone.. glad your following mate...

Today i took a day off to put together my training programme for the next 8 weeks.. its following dorians heavy duty training.... I love heavy lifting and I found back in Feburary that I gain alot of muscle mass whilst training this way.. I start this programme on sunday ..up untill then am just gettin back into the swing of things...

Sunday - *A.M* Cardio 35 min *P.M* Shoulders/ triceps

Monday - *A.M* Cardio 35 min *P.M* Back

Tuesday - *A.M* Cardio 40min

Wednesday - *A.M* Cardio 35min *P.M* Chest / Bicep

Thursday - *A.M* Cardio 40min

Friday - *A.M* Legs

Saturday - * A.M* Full Rest Day

Today i have took in 650g carbs from basmati rice 520g worth and 120g from oats bout 200g dry weight for breakfast..... and am feelin sluggish today am 215pounds on the scales today i normally use so will be going off them and will be using pounds dont bother with kg..

Will do cardio tomorrow at 6.30 am as per usual .. and some chest and biceps around lunch time... !! :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

awdome session today.. did cardio 35min am ...then trained shoulders and triceps dorian style at 12! got up some decent weight and a super pump...

10min bike warm up-

lateral raise 10reps / front raise 10reps warm up 10kg

shoulder press 40kg 15rep / 50kg 12 rep / 60kg 8rep

seated lateral rasies 15kg 12 rep / 20kg 8 rep - futher 4 forced reps

standing cable laterals 15kg 15rep / 20kg 8 rep - futher 4 forced reps

Upright Row 40kg 12reps 50kg 10reps - futher 4 rest pause

Dbell Shrugs 42.5kg 12reps 50kg 12 reps squeeze and hold at top / same again

Tricep pushdowns 30kg 15reps/ 40kg 12reps / 50kg 8reps fither 2 forced

EZ Sculls 30kg 15reps / 35kg 8reps futher 2 forced

One arm reverse cable puldowns 20kg 10reps 25 8 reps futher 2 forced

Did 6 sets of abs 3 hanging sets of 15 / 3 ab machine 50kg

Felt awsome and i really like the speed at which i get through this workout.. the pump was insane going beyond failure each time!! great day!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

preparing for a monster back workout later on just ... start my full time schedule next week so this weeks trainin days will differ to next weeks.. still, am ready to kill this workout!!!


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Best of luck with your training mate

Quick question regarding the comps, you entered the novice category but you said you had been on stage before? I'm pretty clueless to all the different comp levels but I take it it was in juniors you entered before therefore meaning you can enter novice in senior category??


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> Best of luck with your training mate
> 
> Quick question regarding the comps, you entered the novice category but you said you had been on stage before? I'm pretty clueless to all the different comp levels but I take it it was in juniors you entered before therefore meaning you can enter novice in senior category??


I am competing in nabba .. did the juniors mate in 2003 then did a first timers in 2007.. so natural progression is novices.. when i place top 3 at a novice show you can do a mr's class...

Hope this helps bro:beer:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

sat watchin polterguist 3.. old films really are the best!!! had a superb heavy session for back tonight not thrown those weights around for some time!! got my friends wedding tomorrow.. amazing how people seem to meet the one! maybe one day i might meet a fitness competitor!! haha ooooh yes!! =]

anyway on that note i will get some sleep!! night all


----------



## NorthShore (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck!

You are very dedicated and motivated.

That was a gargantuan amount of food.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

NorthShore said:


> Good luck!
> 
> You are very dedicated and motivated.
> 
> That was a gargantuan amount of food.


lol yeah i can put away alot of food man!! cheers bro I really am 100% committed to this sport... I think what gets me down a bit is when people don't appreciate what it involves to compete at a decent level in the sport of bodybuilding and dismiss us as athletes..

I see myself as an athlete..I always was very competitive at school and when playing county level rugby etc and always wanted to win.. Bodybuilding is no different to any top level game.. U gotta practice and develop your knowledge of food, training, recovery etc. It a 24/7 sport that never stops as time spent out of the gym recovering is just as important as time spent in the gym working out.

I think all top level bodybuilders are fantastic ambassadors of the sport and unlike other sports athletes who get paid huge sums our elite keep their heads together and don't go ****ing it all away on alcohol, prostitutes and drugs! The bodybuilders mindset is unlike no other.. like a machine with a constant determined drive to improve and stay committed.. this testing of ones boundaries and capabilities is what really drives me and pushes me to reach my potential..

anyways that was a little insight into my thoughts and why i do what i do!

Today is rest day.. am in my shop and happy to report that we got a good steady flow of custom coming through the doors!! hope all the uk muscleheads are having a good weekend,

Kirk:cool:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

now then am 225 pounds and still eating clean foods averaging around 6000calories per day.... training is going well this week and am so much more at home with heavy training and less sets... my body is sure not as aching as much which is a great sign as i was beginning to feel like an un-oiled cog in a machine!

cardio is still going strong mon to fri for 35-40mins on a precor...

looking forward to the mr universe on sat!! anyone else going??

kirk


----------



## NorthShore (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow that is a pretty impassioned summary. Dunno if all bodybuilders have such a postive motive though.

I think competitiveness is the key. Best guys at my gym are very competitive. I went bowling with my trainer recently, thank goodness he won otherwise there might have been hell to pay!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alright kirkos......looks like your head is back in the game! Best of luck!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Alright kirkos......looks like your head is back in the game! Best of luck!


now then kate!!! how u doin hun...?? yeah am back in the game now.. !!!

Went to the universe last night... dave T looked awsome and bigger than last year! to me he didnt win the overall in the rear glutes and hams... as the class 3 fella had better proportions and was super shredded!! still dave dwarfed him !!

Was good seeing zack khan walking around also... lets hope he is back on the road to recovery...

Went out last night afterwards(driving ofcourse!!)was good to get out of the routine for a change... !! Back day tomorrow looking forward to really blasting out them weights!!! got a pic with danni levy from la muscle...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

She aint too bad is she :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kirkelliott said:


> well off this rebound i have already gained 10 pounds and everything is popping nicely.. have took in 700g + of clean carbs today and around 250g of protein 50g fats via almonds and beef.. would like to get up to 18stone mate over the next year... i have never been so focused and driven and now have no distractions for the first time in ages...
> 
> My weakness area is my back so alot of attention and work will be committed to beefing the thickness up to a decent level.. so compound movements .. with some good weight should be a start...
> 
> ...


 :thumb: ....now thats commitment


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn tha girl is fit!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh and good luck dude (haha got distracted)


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Oh and good luck dude (haha got distracted)


haha i dont blame ya mate she is hot!! could you imagine having a girl as good looking as her who is just as into training as you are!! if only haha... :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Would be pretty amazing haha! Would be good if my mrs was into the gym!!

How did you manage to tear your pec mate?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Would be pretty amazing haha! Would be good if my mrs was into the gym!!
> 
> How did you manage to tear your pec mate?


v heavy benching mate.....never again lol


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

new week ready to kill some hardcore training this week! back workout today!! gonna go pick up a stock delivery now then get focused on tonights session =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

had a good back workout last night was heavy yet again and made sure that all my movements were controlled ... cardio is still taking place every morning for 30/35 mins precor ... tomorrow chest and biceps... =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

had a big day eating today... took in 600g carbs and i still could eat more.. my appetite is huge!! after 90 mins i could eat again easily... trained chest and biceps today... will put some pics on over weekend....


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

600 carbs lol that's like 3-4 days worth of carbs for me i would be passed out asleep or feeling ill all day.

Hope its going well for you Kirk.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 600 carbs lol that's like 3-4 days worth of carbs for me i would be passed out asleep or feeling ill all day.
> 
> Hope its going well for you Kirk.


tbh mate i recon i could consume more!! everything is going well mate how about you??

The shop has been open a month and is doing really well!! have a look at promuscleproducts.co.uk... I had deep muscle work done yesterday on my back which was awsome .. huge difference today.. my therapist is off now for a while as his misses is dropping a lil one .. good luck mick mate.. :thumbup1:

my left knee has still been causing some problems and have iced it a few times everyday.. i think its a swollen bursa... i am a clumsy fuka when it comes to this left knee and bang it on everything!! so am on a mission to watch out for doors, tables and anything else that it can collide with!!

Leg day tomorrow... will post the workout prior to training... hope every1 is well..

kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

ready to go hit up a big leg session...

leg extension

Leg press

Hack squat

Lying curls

still leg deads

standing leg curl

Calf standing/ seated

gonna be heavy including rest/ pause and forced reps!! lets do it


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

trained legs.. left knee was visibly swollen after leg press.. i think its defo bursitis... gona go docs on monday and get ball rolling.. best get things sorted b4 it gets worse...

still trained well just not as heavy as i would ...

shovelled alot of food in today .... will have a steak now before bed... =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

reflective..

its funny how people can change... things you think will last forever don't.. people you are close with move away and life takes unexpected turns some for the worse and some for the better.. life passes by so quickly and by the time we reach a goal a new one is already on the horizon..sometimes i think what is this life all about.. why do we do what we do, why do we push ourselves to the limits when other are contempt with the basics of life... I guess we are all wired differently and finding a partner who can appreciate your goals and understand your purpose is like winning the lottery.. for those of you who have cherish what you have got and for those who are still a wandering spirit belief in fate is essential.. I believe that everything happens for a reason.. my mum passed away at a time when she had taught me everything i need to no to be a better man, organised, focused and respectful... Timings of passings are never right but with her unwavering love and guidance i have become a man who can make his way forward on his own two feet..

Believe in yourself, believe that good things will happen and when they do live in that moment and lap it up... none of us are perfect we are all wired different so when a loved one fuks up take a step back and remember all the times that you fuked up and wanted forgiveness..

thanks for lettin me share that with you all .. keep the faith in life..

kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

trainin goin well... got few pics today from the central britain show will post now... kirk


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Mate

Hope your well and things are good with shop and everything else?

Keep your head up mate!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------

